# Cautionary Tale



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 26, 2009)

http://www.pa8newsgroup.com/WebApp/....content=/PA8/News/TopStoryList_Story_2713179


> Back From The Dead
> Stephen Brown had no pulse and no heartbeat. But he was brought back to life by two highly trained Kennett Square police officers who responded to the scene
> By Fran Maye
> Stephen Brown is alive today because of the training and quick response of two Kennett Square police officers.Brown, 48, was working out at Lawler's Kenpo Karate Studio on West State Street in Kennett Square Feb. 17 when he suddenly passed out after going into cardiac arrest.
> ...



Apparently, he had a quadruple-bypass at the hospital.  Although being overweight and making poor choices in food can be bad choices, sometimes things like this even strike the healthiest of us.  Glad he's going to be OK.

Me, I'm fat and eat unhealthy food, but I do get a checkup every so often.  Not a bad idea for any of us.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 26, 2009)

Yes Bill the yearly check up is a part of everyone life or should be. Thanks for the great story.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 26, 2009)

The other part of it is that those portable defibrillators are apparently really great ideas.  Glad those police officers had access to one.  Some of them are very automated now - you don't need any training to operate it.  Just put the electrodes on the victim's chest and turn the thing on, it analyzes and decides whether or not to administer a shock.  I hope they become cheap and ubiquitous - I'd love to see one in every house, right next to the fire extinguisher.  You DO have a fire extinguisher, right (to everyone)?


----------



## BrandonLucas (Mar 26, 2009)

Checkups are a necessary thing.  Alot of the time, we may not even be aware that there is a problem.  And that's the scary thing, to me.

BTW, I have a fire extenguisher, but I haven't seen any portable defib units as of yet...but then, I haven't really thought to look for one, either...definitely wouldn't be a bad investment to make.


----------



## Stac3y (Mar 26, 2009)

We have AEDs at work. I'm told they walk you through their use with voice instructions. I haven't had to use one, though, and hope I never do. I agree that regular checkups are a necessity, especially if you have a family history of illnesses like heart disease, diabetes, cancer, etc. I go for various tests twice a year because I have diabetics and heart patients on both sides of my family, thyroid patients on my maternal side, and relatives with other ailments that run in families as well. After reading my family history, a doctor once told me I was "doomed." Great bedside manner, eh? About the only thing that doesn't run in my family is cancer, which I suppose is a consolation of sorts.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 27, 2009)

Holy cow, lightning strikes twice!

http://www.thisischeshire.co.uk/new..._praised_for_quick_thinking_first_aid_action/



> QUICK-thinking karate experts who saved the life of a classmate when he had a heart attack while training have been praised for their efforts.
> Chris Connor collapsed at a Shukokai Karate session at the Cheshire Martial Arts Centre, Evans House, Norman Street, banging his head on the matted area as he took watched an observation session on October 8.



And here's an interesting bit...



> The Shukokai Karate Union demands that all instructors complete a first aid course every three years and around 10 people at the session held a qualification in first aid.



What do you think - good idea or not for instruction staff to receive first-aid training?


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 27, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Holy cow, lightning strikes twice!
> 
> http://www.thisischeshire.co.uk/new..._praised_for_quick_thinking_first_aid_action/
> 
> ...


 

Absolutely--It's only part of an ideal Renaissance Man( or Woman)'s skill set to be equally versed in how to TREAT injuries as how to CAUSE them.


----------



## grydth (Mar 27, 2009)

Our office does have the automated AED's ( near the fire extinguishers, actually) and about 20 folks trained in first aid/CPR/AED.

The dojo my kids train at is considering AEDs and I hope they get them.


----------



## Stac3y (Mar 27, 2009)

All of our black belts are required to get certified in CPR before they test and to keep that certification up to date as long as they are actively instructing students.


----------



## Kacey (Mar 27, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> What do you think - good idea or not for instruction staff to receive first-aid training?



I think it's a good idea - my instructor mandates it for all of his students who teach - I keep my certification up to date; I've only had to use it once (a student with cerebral palsy slipped and cut his head open on the door frame) - but that was enough to convince me of the importance of it.  I teach at a YMCA - and that was when I discovered the Y's first aid kit consisted solely of bandaids and ice packs; I had more first aid supplies, including gauze, alcohol pads, and medical tape, in the first aid kit I keep in my gym bag, than the Y had in their "kit", which they keep for the whole facility.


----------

